# early videos



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

not too fantastic but 03!

[video=youtube;AFqR7J3lVyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFqR7J3lVyU[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

another 03 again not super fantastic

[video=youtube;_DG7TtCcnmw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DG7TtCcnmw[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;4eKc-c7K_fE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eKc-c7K_fE[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 3, 2014)

6 days baby!!!

[video=youtube;Fcde-DG1KXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcde-DG1KXg[/video]


----------



## shmc14 (Nov 4, 2014)

Love these, so cool to see!


----------



## dempsey (Nov 4, 2014)

I had to do a double take on the first video. I was not expecting the race to be on tandem bicycles.


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 4, 2014)

its really hard to see but the tandems are pacing racers in the first video.......im having trouble finding footage of my favorite era of pacing (the beginning) likely because of motion pictures infancy and the fast motion of the subject


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;0SmGn0xs6Oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SmGn0xs6Oo[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;AMb7hi257Gw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMb7hi257Gw[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;_VjM3Xef90A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VjM3Xef90A[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;aOA2K-L48NQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOA2K-L48NQ[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;bWArWxxwHxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWArWxxwHxA[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;fBigPnD_b9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBigPnD_b9Y[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;YDHq27yDCH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDHq27yDCH0[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;aZjd9pBmLoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZjd9pBmLoU[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;lXJzV3TDnZ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXJzV3TDnZ0[/video]


----------



## bud poe (Nov 5, 2014)

thanks for posting all these.

I like the way people moved differently back in the day, like faster and all jerky.  great stuff!


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 6, 2014)

no problem at all,just foolin around online finding neat videos....not real work......please feel free to add any,i love how each video is a new learning experience......mostly i love the presence of them they create.....straight time travel


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

i know this is 1948 and wrong thread but im hoping since it sticks with 6 days its ok


[video=youtube;y3qd0RUQ1O0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3qd0RUQ1O0[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

another late one

[video=youtube;jlc7IWlQMRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlc7IWlQMRk[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

earlier

[video=youtube;UNBcOAhrNAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNBcOAhrNAU[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

this one is rad.....not that they all aren't

[video=youtube;RoIUL5QHNXA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoIUL5QHNXA[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

man i love a kid smokin

[video=youtube;hxx7rcrLPZ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxx7rcrLPZ4[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

lady goods

[video=youtube;7jVEU1bD-ww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jVEU1bD-ww[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

ok so forward to letting this video in.....i know its not bicycle but i personally believe the birth of motorpacing,flight,motorcycling are in the same family......its proof is in the inventors having all had their roots in bicycles

[video=youtube;Wfyvspnko04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wfyvspnko04[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;SpU4DgefFPo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpU4DgefFPo[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

a few cycles here

[video=youtube;6hyh58ngpIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hyh58ngpIs[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

this one has a very early motorcycle cameo

[video=youtube;4Nqdv5AW-VE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nqdv5AW-VE[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;A-daBpSOTKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-daBpSOTKw[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;YJ2feV_PrpQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ2feV_PrpQ[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

fixie hipsters be warned.....you were outdone a long time ago

[video=youtube;u_oAwJCnMuY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_oAwJCnMuY[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;MgMYKNoCXFs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgMYKNoCXFs[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;UjtPn4orR9A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjtPn4orR9A[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;YTpPmAsrs74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTpPmAsrs74[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;YVmqCmEYnGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVmqCmEYnGY[/video]


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

2:00 in is bikes.....very interesting handlebar bikes

whoops lost my link sorry


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;8J7L-SrvwmM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J7L-SrvwmM&list=PLzEy_biB-gGncnCzKpUs9kisfS4awfImV[/video]


----------

